# My first DIY Background



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been carving my styrofoam for the past 2 days, just about done carving. Ill put up pics tomorrow. The hardest part so far was trimming down the 8'x2' styro sheet down to 6'x20". Im at my moms house so there arent many tools, one saw that has a band on top so you can only cut even for about four inches, my trusty racheal ray knife worked pretty well haha.

Also cutting columns for waterflow behind the background is a pain in the A.Butt. The background i got my idea from is an aquaterra naturalistic 3D, ill put a picture up of that for now.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Heres what i have so far...

Note i still have to add more 3dimensional roots, possibly carve in some more depth.

Let me know what you guys think, i've learned alot from everyone here would love your help some more. I love critiscm, everyone needs it, but just dont be an a**.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that you need to add a little more depth to it, it sort of looks flat almost. I would recommend to add one or two more pieces of styro to the tree trunk, all of it and carve it so it is round, that would definitely make it look better and more natural. Once you cut it round sand it to give it a smooth look like the one above. Then to make it look like the roots start coming out of the tree, use a lighter or even better, a torch if you can get your hands on one. use the lighter/torch in between the roots and burn vertically, that will give you the "caved in look between the roots. I hope all that made sense and I hope you decide to try it, after all you can't learn techniques if you don't try, that is how I have been getting better.


----------



## dacjr (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that is awesome...the same look I want. I've never tried the DIY thing before, and I'm only waiting now because I'm still researching. I will be eagerly watching to see your progress! :drooling:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Definitly needs more depth in order to acheive a natural look like the aquaterra. I agree with Mighty, add layers and try some different carving and or torching methods to create depth.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there anything easier than gorilla glue to add styro to styro...This gorilla glue is a pain in the A**. Especially without any clamps.

My trunk is coming out good and im still adding more depth to the rocks, ill put up some more pictures tonight. Sorry for the wait, been busy over the weekend. Havent had anytime to work on it. I think youll guys will like the progress.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

You can use Great Stuff, spray a small amount and smear it over the part that you are gluing, use latex gloves to spread it, this will help reduce the expanding of it. You can also use silicone the same way by spreading it. I heard in one thread were someone used a spray adhesive but I can remember what kind it was.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, headin out soon, probably pick up some clamps and see if i can find another adhesive.

*** been intrigued by great stuff but it always seems like it expands alot. Might have to pick up a can. Im sure i can shave off excess like i have to do with the Gorilla glue. probably give some krazy glue a test run too.

Thanks again. Pics coming tonight


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Just picked up some liquid nails...gonna give that a try...


----------



## dacjr (Feb 12, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Killaklipp said:


> Just picked up some liquid nails...gonna give that a try...


Is it safe for the fish? Just wondering if it says right on the tube or something since you are using it faithfully.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

its going to be completely covered so i cant see it making a difference

also picked up great stuff, ill be trying that first.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright here are my update pics...Still a few more things left to do until its drylok ready.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck with those borders


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Stick to one forum would you, Hthundar lol


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

So after i added a few more rocks, i went for a dry test to see if it fit into my tank. That was only wishful thinking, needed to shave about an inch and a half to make way for my centerbrace. what fun that was.

So after all that i finally put on my first coat of drylok. Ill put up pictures of it tomorrow after its dry.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Killaklipp said:


> Stick to one forum would you, Hthundar lol


Whats the matter, can't keep up lol


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Heres the background after the first coat of drylok


----------



## bubG (Jan 24, 2010)

lookin very good. gonna be very nice


----------



## ron_s (Mar 4, 2010)

looks good :thumb:


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty much done painting, maybe a few spots to touch up. Let me know what you think.

With Flash









Without


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

looking good


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks reak good. The darker highlights added alot of depth to it.

....Bill


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Im just wondering what everyone uses to cut notches in the back of their background for filter intakes, heaters, and whatnots.

I've tried a few different ways but nothing has worked out.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

A hacksaw blade or a kitchen knife, styro is very easy to cut.


----------



## kitana8 (Jan 20, 2010)

White styro is very easy to cut. Pink not so much, and blue is a pain. People who work with blue styro use a heated tool. I destroyed about 10 blades of utility knife while doing my blue styro background. Never again.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

I can cut it fine but the whole making it square within the section i cut isnt happening.


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

So instead of trying to cut into the styro for my overflow pipes, i went and bought another sheet and cut it down to add to the back of the background. Which lead me to make a pretty cool cave behind the tree trunk, Ill put up pictures later tonight.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Those compartments don't need to be square at all but to each their own...

IMO looks only matter on the front of the background, the back, well, the back nobody ever looks at.

I use these to cut compartments straight enough...


----------



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

Girlfriends cameras messed up, maybe you misunderstood evil. The park of my background where you can see thru my roots, *** added another piece of styro behind and *** cut into it and colored it the same color as my rocks. Making it look like the roots have grown over a cavern.

Ill try to have some pictures up by tomorrow.


----------

